# Sr9 ???



## 2gunkenny (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a chance to get a SR9 stainless and the only concern I have is with the loaded chamber indicator. I figure you can't really see it when looking down the sights but don't know for sure. Please tell me what you can about the gun if you have or have had one,likes and dislikes.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There is no need to see it when looking down the sites. It is not visible at all. I own 2 SR9's, that says they are a good gun in my opinion right there. When my son graduated from college, got married and got his first house I got him a hand gun as a housewarming present. I got him the Stainless Ruger SR9, he had shot mine so often and so well it is what he asked for when I told him what he could have. He is a smart kid and has access to all my handguns to try. I did limit what I would spend to about 550 which ruled out some of the ones he has shot. He did not just go for the most expensive. He went for a very good gun at a very reasonable price. It looks good it shoots good, there are holsters made for it out there and you can for 30 bucks get a ghost trigger bar for it that makes it a super sweet much lighter pull if you so desire. Some don't desire it, I did it to one of mine. I have shot mine in USPSA and have no issues other then my own poor eyesight and lack of mobility. 

If the only concern you have is the load indicator I dont see an issue at all. It is a fine weapon and if there is a hiccup Rugers customer service is top notch. My opinion .......buy it.

RCG


----------

